# Phrag. Grande



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2007)

caudatum 'Old Gold' x longifolium 'Red Ropes"
First time for me with two spikes.


----------



## Magicboy (Oct 27, 2007)

:drool:
Super nice colour! :clap:


----------



## Marco (Oct 27, 2007)

nice display...very well grown


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 27, 2007)

:drool: :drool: VERY NICE!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 27, 2007)

Very rich color!


----------



## Candace (Oct 27, 2007)

One of my favorite phrags. And this one is nice and dark, just how I like them:>


----------



## Persephone (Oct 27, 2007)

Hauntingly beautiful!


----------



## bench72 (Oct 27, 2007)

This is wonderful... the colours and petal length are just amazing.

Do you grow the plant sitting in water or does it dry out? Could you please advise what sort of lighting it gets?

Thanks
tim


----------



## toddybear (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG! What an incredible display!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 27, 2007)

Showtime, Dot!

Extremely nice!

:drool:


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 28, 2007)

nice dark pouch!!!:clap:


----------



## Roy (Oct 28, 2007)

Well done Dot. Phrags like this definitely make a statement. Big & bold.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 28, 2007)

That is a beatifully grown plant. THe depth of colour in the flowers leaves everything else I've seen for dead.

Amazing!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 28, 2007)

Dumb question: 

Will someone explain the difference between Grande and Super Grande?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 28, 2007)

Wossner Super Grande (warscewizrianum x longifolium)
Grande (caudatum x longifolium)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 28, 2007)

bench72 said:


> Do you grow the plant sitting in water or does it dry out? Could you please advise what sort of lighting it gets?



Tim, it's planted in a mix of diatomite and coconut chips with a little sponge rock thrown in. I water it twice a week, but it is not sitting in water. At least in my growing conditions, the caudatum types don't like to be always wet. Damp maybe but not wet. For lighting, in the summer, I've had it on my north-facing front porch where it gets morning sun until about 11 am and open shade the rest of the day. In the winter, my Phrags are all growing under T8 fluorescent lights in my basement.

Thanks, everyone. It's one of my favorites, also.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 28, 2007)

bench72 said:


> Do you grow the plant sitting in water or does it dry out?Thanks tim


 
I imagine there might be some that do fine sitting in water, if they take after the longifolium parent. On the other hand, caudatum wouldn't like sitting in water. I think fellow member Leo said it best in a previous post, the long petaled phrags like water but they need to drain quickly.


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Rose.

I just bought one at our last society meeting, from Leo S. It was labeled longifolium 'pink' X warscewizrianum. It was very light pinkish. 

Unfortunately it was windy and raining, and before I could get to my car, the flower was whipped into mush. I had to park out in the back 40. I walk with a cane so I, also, was all but wet soggy mush. I ran into rain, lighting, wind, and marble sized hail on my way home,(there were tornados in the area). What a relief it was to drive into my garage. I was so happy to be home that I forgot about the damaged flower.

My plant survived, I survived....sort of, but the flower sure suffered.


----------



## bench72 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Dot, Rose... 

I've got three of this cross and one is sitting in water the other two are in a pot that just drains as usual. They are all in the same spot that gets morning light to about 9am though, so maybe I need to up the light.

cheers
tim


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 28, 2007)

bench72 said:


> Thanks Dot, Rose...
> I've got three of this cross and one is sitting in water the other two are in a pot that just drains as usual. They are all in the same spot that gets morning light to about 9am though, so maybe I need to up the light.
> cheers
> tim



I would think so as caudatum is a high light phrag, longifolium on the other hand is not but if it's BS & it's not blooming, then it's definitely worth a try!My grande gets sun all morning, infact til 1-1:30pm. There is a sunburn spot on one leaf otherwise it is medium green in color. Good Luck!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeez Louise! That's one well grown plant! Except for not being a besseae hybrid I think that's almost perfect


----------



## Scooby5757 (Oct 29, 2007)

:clap: I keep coming back to look at this. That is just drool worthy, great job all around!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 29, 2007)

Fabulous plant, I love the colour


----------



## jblanford (Oct 30, 2007)

That plant is just beautiful, you just keep looking at it thinking you'll see more, Thanks for sharing. Jim.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 2, 2007)

What a beaut!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 2, 2007)

I give it 10 +++++++++++++++ !!!!! :clap:


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 19, 2007)

That is one of the most beautiful plants I've seen in my life.


----------



## jblanford (Nov 19, 2007)

Dot.. That is just awesome, I keep going back to have another look. THANKS. Jim.


----------



## Barbara (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrat's Dot, it's truly a spectacular display. I didn't know that grande could be so colourful. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.
One spike ended up with 5 flowers, the other with 4. Unfortunately, the first ones dropped before they were all open. This is the first time for so many flowers, and they seemed to last longer than usual, also. There are still 3 flowers on it.


----------

